# John Morse SP101 grip



## jeffersonsguns (Apr 30, 2014)

I Picked up a grip from EBAY after I saw this guys youtube vid and I have to say this grip is the best ive ever felt has any one else tried these yet? John Morse grips Ruger SP101 on ebay.


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Howdy jeffersonsguns, I saw the very same video and have corresponded with the maker a number of times. With rare exception all of my Ruger's have the NYLON mono-grip. Meaning that the Rubber Hogue goes into the scrap bin with an order for the same thing in nylon. I grew up with those, used them in my department and just like the way they work. I don't think I'll ever change my mind on a working gun, but...... My latest purchase is a six inch GP100 and its intended purpose is just burning ammo at the range so with it, it does not need the usual nylon Hogue treatment and I'm going to go with the John Morse grips for that model. Seeing all of his pictures there are a couple of good ones indicating a grip that matches one's normal pointing hand. Try it. Just loosely hold your firing hand out to point at something in the room without making a fist in the process. Then look at the angle your hand is making. It sure looks like a darn near exact copy of the angle of his grips. I don't know about an SP101 (owner myself) since you're talking about a much shorter barrel, smaller gun. I don't know I'm thinking like it'd be putting some very large target grips on a 1.125" barreled North American Arms 22 magnum? Please Take no offense to these comments since they were certainly not meant as sarcasm to you in the least and I do own a few SP101's and even a 3" GP which I think these grips would be too much for. So what's your thinking on the grips use, Ie. purpose, leather to carry it with in the field, range gun only? And so on. Smithy.


----------



## molleur (Dec 2, 2013)

Recently purchased these John Morse SP101 grips after ending my search for the Trausch TJ101's.
A littly "wiggling" and shoving and the roll pin went in without any major issues. WOW! What natural
pointers, I'm very impressed! After 200 rounds of .38 Spl. +P and 158 grain full load .357's, these grips eased the recoil
and the muzzle came right back on target, consistently allowing all five rounds to be placed in a 3" circle at seven yards.
Concealment in an OWB Hayes holster is very good, as the grip tends to stay close to the body. No printing issues with a loose tee shirt. Inexpensive too, get the grip!


----------

